# Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream



## coroc (7. August 2014)

*Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Moin,

nachdem gerüchteweise Google Twitch für 1 Milliarde Dollar aufgekauft hatte, folgen jetzt erste Schritte zum Umbau des Streamingdienstes.

So wird Twitch bei Videos (auch streams?) Musik und ingamesounds auf urheberrechtliches Material hin untersuchen, und bei auffinden diesem wird der Stream für 30 Minuten stumm geschaltet werden.
Eine weitere Änderung ist die Speicherung sogenannter "Highlights" - diese dürfen in Zukunft maximal 2 Stunden lang sein und werden außerdem nur noch 2 Wochen gespeichert, es sei denn man ist bezhalkunde, dann darf man Videos für 60 Tage speichern lassen. Als Grund gibt Twitch an, dass 80% der Serverkapzitäten für nichtangeschautes Videomaterial genutzt würden.

Es werden in den nächsten 3 Wochen außerdem zahlreiche Videolöschungen kommen.

Quelle: PC: Twitch blockt Copyright-Musik und löscht Videos

Eigene Meinung: Schade, schon der Aufkauf durch google war nix tolles, aber jetzt die löschung der Highlights...Schade.


----------



## Carlss (7. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Mal gucken was Google in Zukunft noch so für Mist anstellt....


----------



## coroc (7. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



Carlss schrieb:


> Mal gucken was Google in Zukunft noch so für Mist anstellt....


 Ich habe ja Angst, dass das nur die 1 in einer Reihe von noch stärkeren Änderungen ist...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Ach menno, dieser Schritt war ja leider vorherzusehen...... Hoffentlich folgen keine unvorhersehbaren drastischere^^
Ist jedenfalls schon einmal beschissen 

Mal schauen was jetzt einige Streamer wie Quickybaby machen werden


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

War doch eigentlich abzusehen. Mit Youtube hat man doch schon eine Videoplattform im Angebot, welche auch Streams zuletzt.

 Meine Vermutung: Hier wurde ein fix drei ein Mitbewerber eingekauft, dessen Systeme, Prozesse und weiteres werden nun analysiert und in die bereits vorhanden Ressourcen eingebunden, zu guter Letzt wird man wohl in Zukunft den Dienst einstellen.


----------



## azzih (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Cool damit ist Twitch so gut wie tot . Da bei den ganzen Spielestream oft Musik im Hintergrund läuft werden die wohl in Zukunft alle stumm sein oder?


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Der Schritt wäre früher oder später auch so gekommen. Ob Google das Ganze jetzt vier Monate beschleunigt hat oder nicht, ist relativ egal.


> Cool damit ist Twitch so gut wie tot . Da bei den ganzen Spielestream oft Musik im Hintergrund läuft werden die wohl in Zukunft alle stumm sein oder?


Betrifft aktuell nicht die Streams, sondern nur die gespeicherten Videos. Und auch da ist es nur online blockiert, lädst du es herunter, hast du die Musik meines Wissens wieder. Davon abgesehen gibt es auch noch freie Musik, die ist auch nicht schlecht oder der Streamer zahlt Gebühren. Irgendwo ist es sogar fair, immerhin verdienen viele zumindest ein bisschen Geld beim Streamen, während sie Musik abspielen, obwohl sie kein Recht dazu haben.


----------



## ULKi22 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Tja, so kann man halt auch eine Milliarde verbrennen und einen tollen Dienst töten


----------



## Rollora (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Was genau ist jetzt unter "Highlights" zu verstehen bzw das mit den gespeicherten VODs?
Ich schaue öfter Starcraft 2 WCS, Code S, Proleague und da man als arbeitender Mensch nicht die Zeit hat sich alles Live anzusehen würde ich mir schon gerne später was ansehen, auch gerne VIEL später.


----------



## Pazox (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

"Google baut Twitch um"

In der Quelle nicht ein Wort von Google.

Dass Google Twitch gekauft haben soll ist bis jetzt immer noch ein Gerücht.


----------



## Jeanboy (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Zudem kann man Highlight Videos auch auf Youtube hochladen.

Twitch ist zum Streamen und nicht zum Speichern von Videos.


----------



## Shizuki (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Das Problem ist nur, wenn du einen Stream machst und aus diesem deine Highlights auf YT hochladen willst, weil sie auf Twitch nicht gespeichert werden, dann sind die leider ohne Ton! So und was machste jetzt? Lieber ohne Musik streamen, dass du aus deinem Streeam noch ein YT Video machen kannst? Für mich ein UNDING!

#Cant Log onto Twitch. Forgot my Google+ Password.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Finde es sowieso lächerlich das viele Streamer einfach nen Replay laufen lassen, musik anmachen und sich /AFK über die Kohle freuen.


Das Musik Problem betrifft doch sowieso zu 99% nur Dota und LoL Streams, die kann man sich ohne Musik nicht geben ohne einzuschlafen....


----------



## azzih (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Erstmal kommt durch Streamen eh nicht viel Kohle rein, weil sehr viele auch wieder AD Block am Laufen haben und zweitens gibts da ja schon wieder Probleme hier speziell in Deutschland. Was ist zum Beispiel, wenn die Streamer außerhalb Deutschlands legale Musik abspielen (beispielsweise mittels Grooveshark etc.) aber dies dann dank Gema hier wieder alles eingeschränkt ist, wird Twitch Sonderregelungen für Deutschland einführen müssen? Führt das dann dazu das man quasi hier nur noch über Proxy schauen kann?


----------



## Fexzz (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Google und Twitch nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Da hier ja scheinbar jeder eine Kristallkugel besitzt: Ich bräucht einmal die Lottozahlen für nächste Woche.


----------



## coroc (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht, nichts offizielles gefunden, nur Gerüchte und infolge dessen die News ein bisschen angepasst.


----------



## Disneyfreund (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Google wird wirklich nicht einmal erwähnt.

Scheint so als ob denen der Speicher ausgeht und die zu dreißten mitteln greifen müssen.
Also wahrscheinlich kein Geld für neue Hardware.


----------



## shadie (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Google wird wirklich nicht einmal erwähnt.
> 
> Scheint so als ob denen der Speicher ausgeht und die zu dreißten mitteln greifen müssen.
> Also wahrscheinlich kein Geld für neue Hardware.


 
Es geht nicht um die Speicherkapazität es geht um die Streams welche durch die ganzen gespeicherten Videos angeblich stark beeinflusst werden (was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, sammelt sich ja doch schon ein bisschen was an).

Ich finde es schade dass nun auch bei Twitch das Messer angesetzt wird und wir in DE wahrscheinlich viele Sachen nicht so sehen dürfen, wie Sie eigentlich gezeigt werden.
Mal gespannt wo da noch das Messer angesetzt wird.


Falls das Gerücht mit Google wirklich wahr ist, wird Twitch über kurz oder lang sowieso bei YOutube integriert.


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



Shizuki schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn du einen Stream machst und aus diesem deine Highlights auf YT hochladen willst, weil sie auf Twitch nicht gespeichert werden, dann sind die leider ohne Ton! So und was machste jetzt? Lieber ohne Musik streamen, dass du aus deinem Streeam noch ein YT Video machen kannst? Für mich ein UNDING!


 
Wieso sollen die ohne Ton sein?


----------



## shadie (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



Placebo schrieb:


> Wieso sollen die ohne Ton sein?


 
Weil in der Aufnahme eventuell Musik drinnen war das erkannt wird und daher stummt geschalten wird ? 

Falls man Glück hat und es doch mit Ton durchgeht riskiert man nen Strike  ganz unschöne Sache


----------



## Fexzz (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Das wohl wahrscheinlichste Gerücht derzeit ist, dass Twitch schon seit einiger Zeit auf Verlust arbeitet und gehofft hat, dass der Google Buyout die quasi rettet.

Ron Amadeo (Bekannter Writer für Ars Technica) hat hier mal ein paar Zeilen dazu geschrieben (Englisch vorrausgesetzt):
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12tvpjyfsyizdpix04cgh1j2oa1svighns0k


----------



## coroc (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Was er da schreibt, ist gar nicht mal so falsch, bzw unglogisch...trotzdem finde ich es schade/falsch...


----------



## Placebo (8. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



shadie schrieb:


> Weil in der Aufnahme eventuell Musik drinnen war das erkannt wird und daher stummt geschalten wird ?
> 
> Falls man Glück hat und es doch mit Ton durchgeht riskiert man nen Strike  ganz unschöne Sache


 
Daran werden sich sowieso alle gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## plaGGy (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Muss Google das nicht sogar melden?
Sind schließlich ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen und unterliegen wohl auch der Adhoc-Mitteilung.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man eine Ausgabe von 1 Mrd. € einfach so unter den Tisch kehrt.

Ich habe bisher nichts konkretes gehört, nur Gerüchte man habe sich geeinigt. Was nichts heißt.


----------



## -Ultima- (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht, *nichts  offizielles gefunden*, nur Gerüchte und infolge dessen die News ein  bisschen angepasst.



So richtig *laut *Offiziell würde ich das auch nicht sagen 

The Official Twitch Blog Important: Changes To Audio In VODS » The Official Twitch Blog


----------



## coroc (8. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> So richtig *laut *Offiziell würde ich das auch nicht sagen
> 
> The Official Twitch Blog Important: Changes To Audio In VODS » The Official Twitch Blog


 Ah, ok, thx. Dem nehme ich mich nachher an.

Wobei ich eher meinte, dass ich nix offizielles zur Übernahme durch das große G gefunden habe...


----------



## Jeanboy (9. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



shadie schrieb:


> Weil in der Aufnahme eventuell Musik drinnen war das erkannt wird und daher stummt geschalten wird ?
> 
> Falls man Glück hat und es doch mit Ton durchgeht riskiert man nen Strike  ganz unschöne Sache


 

Dann sollte man entweder darauf achten oder einen andern Video Uploader nutzen.
Sind doch eh nur irgendwelche veralteten Videos, die sich kaum einer reinziehen will.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Google baut Twitch um*



shadie schrieb:


> Weil in der Aufnahme eventuell Musik drinnen war das erkannt wird und daher stummt geschalten wird ?
> 
> Falls man Glück hat und es doch mit Ton durchgeht riskiert man nen Strike  ganz unschöne Sache


 Selbst schuld wenn man Urheberrechtlich geschützte Musik verwendet und das ist das gute Recht der Musiklabels, GEMA etc. dagegen vorzugehen.
Wer unbedingt Musik im Hintergrund haben möchte sollte eben zu Creative Commons Musik greifen, die Lizenz durchlesen und diese dann befolgen (z.B. Namen von Artist und Track einblenden etc. - die Lizenzbeschreibung steht immer dabei).
Falls man doch lieber in seinem Stream/Video Musik von kommerziellen Labels abspielen möchte, sollte man sich eben die entsprechende Lizenz fürs Streamen bei der GEMA und den Plattenlabel holen.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## crys_ (10. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Allein das mit der Musik ist für mich der Todestoß für die Plattform.....


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (10. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Selbst Musiker etc geht die GEMA aufn Sack, schon allein weil sie soviel zensieren etc YT Videos sperren usw... die GEMA sollte entweder komplett abgeschafft oder stark beschnitten werden. Ich werds sicher nicht vermissen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. August 2014)

*AW: Twitch ändert Videospeicherung und Regelung bzgl Musik in Stream*

Ach Schade, das war es mit Twitch  
Hab heute mal wieder einen Quickybaby-Stream von letzter Woche angucken wollen und der Ton war gesperrt, echt ''unschön''........
Das war es für mich mit Twitch, mir tun halt die Streamer an sich leid.


----------

